# Has anyone converted a fish tank to reptile viv before?



## kaiyt (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have any tips? Did you find certain things worked better then others?

I am going to try get my hands on a old 20l fish tank instead of buying a new exo terra viv but I have met a few roadblocks along the way.

What sort of fabric did you use to create the mesh screens? 
Is it necessity to use plexiglass/acrylic in the lower screens? Could another clear plastic be used instead such as Styrene/plasticard?


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

for the mesh top you can go to any hardware shop and get 1/4 inch wire mesh, fixed to a inch x inch timber beading.

the heatlamp can then sit on top of the screen at one end..

would love to see pics of the finished project.



steve


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only real thing you need to do to convert a fish tank to a reptile viv is ensure you have a secure fitting lid and sort out your heating/lighting.

You can just buy a lid like this Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

Mesh metal grill for ventilation, sliding glass lid for a door, and a hole for you to attach your light fitting.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use the Clearseal lids on a couple of tanks. They are not perfect, but they work for me, on the whole. I ordered mine via my fave local petshop


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes. I had a large bow-front tank delivered with a small crack in the bottom glass - company sent a replacement tank and just told me to take the other one to the tip. It had a built-in hood so I just used aquarium sealant to attach wire mesh over the large gaps (where the filter etc installed) and attached a UV tube to go with the installed lights, used the aquarium sealant to attach a lamp holder to one end on the glass. Had our bearded dragon in it for nearly 2yrs then just built him a nice viv and finally chucked the tank.

Only chore was trying to get the dragon and decor in and out through the top. (tank was standing on a cupboard/bench at about chest level on me).


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

before doing any conversion, what exactly are you wanting to keep in the tank? because that will affect how you should modify it, and it may be that the a glass tank is completely unsuitable for that species...


----------



## ZuluAmel (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah... done a 4.5x2x2 for my corn snakes.
Heat mat was the most awkward part because it needs airflow/ventalation.had to use drilled perspex over the top and seal the edges. Can only get temp to 32 though. But looks real good finished.
Had to make a tight fitting lid out of wood and cut holes to allow for air circulation covered with apropriate mesh to stop them getting out.
The light tube is a 36" uv but hardly ever use it only when its a dark day or winter.










Hope this is useful.


----------



## ZuluAmel (Apr 19, 2014)

http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/a... Uploads/20140814_224248_zpsabc387a3.jpg.html


----------



## griff488 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had my Leopard Geckos in a converted fish tank with no problems. One lived for 17 years and the other for 19 years!

I didn't use a lid as the tank was quite tall and I kept the plant low enough to prevent escapes!!


----------

